# Usual Suspects



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a progress image of my next 3 figures.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty slick, Richard. Not as hot as Miss Kitty though.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I don't think she would feel very warm sitting on a cold bench waiting for a trian though  
I miss one on the line up.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice figures - from the 2 photos I presume you can have different headgear for the males? 

Yours Peter.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard;

Beautiful figures. Are the gentlemen with canes Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson? At least they remind me of those characters. 
It made me think of an old Sherlock Holmes joke: Holmes and Watson are taking a stroll through the countryside. Watson notices a rock outcropping in an embankment and says, "I say Holmes, what sort or rock is that?" Holmes immediately replies, "It's sedimentary, my dear Watson, it's sedimentary!"









Sorry, couldn't resist.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think I've seen a seated figure with a well defined crossed leg like you are modelling. I like it. Then again when don't we all like your work.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I assume they're Holmes & Watson, and the other two are Mrs. Hudson and Inspector Lestrade?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By DKRickman on 28 Feb 2013 06:23 AM 
I assume they're Holmes & Watson, and the other two are Mrs. Hudson and Inspector Lestrade? 
Hi Kenneth,


Nope the lady is the Mrs Marple (Joan Hickson) from the Agatha Christie novels.


Your 'Inspector Lestrade' was in the Arthur Conan Doyle books, and it does not look like any of the actors as far as I can see. 

They are nice figures though!

Yours Peter.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Those are great figures.

Most definitely put me on the list for a Doctor Watson in 1:20.3

Doc


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. The figures were inspired by Sir Conan Doyle and Agetha Christy. The dude with his leg cross is my attempt at making a fictional character. These are kits and you have attach the hat, so I could make various hats available if everyone is in to that. The following actors inspired these pieces Jeromy Brett, David Suchet and Joan Hickson. But they are not likeness's of them or the characters.... that would be a violation of copyrights  








I'm still tuning them up. The guy sitting with a cane needs a better hat and some spats, as well as some buttons and a pin for his lapel.


----------

